# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Los canales del Delta del Ebro

## sergi1907

Una de las cosas que más llama la atención al circular por las carreteras del Delta es la cantidad de canales y acequias que se ven y que sirven para regar los arrozales.
Aquí os dejo un poco de información sacada de la página de la C.H.E.

Los Canales del Delta

Los canales del Delta se construyen durante la segunda mitad del siglo XIX y las primeras décadas del XX. Su origen puede establecerse en una concesión otorgada en 1.859 y que dará lugar a la ejecución de las obras del canal de la Margen Derecha bajo la denominación de: "Canal de Alimentación del Canal de Navegación Amposta-San Carlos de la Rápita," quedando pendiente la ejecución del canal de la Margen Izquierda.


En 1.907 se otorga la concesión de las obras a la Comunidad de Regantes, quien contrata con la Real Compañía de Canalización y Riegos del Ebro la conservación y explotación del canal de la Margen Derecha, y la construcción y posterior conservación y explotación del canal de la Margen Izquierda.


En 1.966 y 1.970, la Administración hace entrega, a las Comunidades de Regantes de los canales de la Margen Izquierda y Derecha, de la administración de los canales y de su aprovechamiento.


Ambos canales toman sus aguas del río Ebro en el azud de Cherta. El canal de la Margen Derecha tiene una longitud de 52 km, con un canal de navegación (Canal Marítimo) de 10 km y un caudal en origen de 31 m3/s. La longitud del canal de la Margen Izquierda es de 35 km, con un caudal en origen de 17 m3/s.


La superficie regada por los canales es de 27.900 ha, 15.200 en la margen derecha y 12.700 en la margen izquierda.


Los regadíos de los Canales del DeIta

El primero de los canales construidos en el Delta del Ebro fue el canal de la Margen Derecha, en la segunda mitad del siglo XIX, y su origen y destino inicial no era el regadío sino la navegación, baste recordar que su denominación inicial fue la de "Canal de Alimentación del Canal de navegación Amposta – San Carlos de la Rápita".


El segundo de los canales, el canal de la Margen Izquierda, construido en las primeras décadas del presente siglo, si fue diseñado y destinado desde su concepción al riego.


Una vez que los canales procedentes de Cherta alcanzan la llanura deltaica se dividen en una compleja y, en ocasiones, tortuosa red de acequias, entre las que cabe destacar en la margen derecha, además del ya mencionado Canal Marítimo, las acequias del Francés, Rampaire, Agulles, Balada, Calent y Tubo Romano; y las acequias Número 3, Número 2 (canal de Montanyana) y Número 1 (Canal de l’Esquerra), así como algunas de sus derivaciones más importantes como la acequia Pregó, Bassa Prima, Salinas, Toll, etc., todas ellas en la margen izquierda.


Especial mención merece, por su función y densidad, la red de desagües del Delta: Gran, Riel Circunvalació, Sanitarira, del Penal, etc. y que finalizan su recorrido en estaciones de bombeo: Campredó, Ale, Baladas, Tiel, Ille de Rei, La Olla, Ille de Mar y Bassa de Pall, permitiendo tanto la circulación del agua por la red de drenaje como su evacuación al mar.


Ambas redes, en conjunto, forman estructura parecida a un sistema "venoso-arterial" que recorre y sustenta la llanura deltaica.


La superficie en riego está en torno a las 27.900 ha, de las cuales 15.200 ha se localizan en la margen derecha del Delta y 12.700 ha en su margen izquierda.


En cuanto a los cultivos, podría decirse que el Delta del Ebro es un inmenso arrozal, tal es la importancia del cultivo y su imbricación en el paisaje, de manera que parece formar parte de la propia "naturaleza" del Delta. Además del arroz, el Delta del Ebro tiene importantes superficies dedicadas a los cultivos hortícolas (tomate, alcachofa, lechuga, etc.) y en menor medida a los cítricos.
http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...41&idMenu=2227

Y unas cuantas fotos.

----------


## sergi1907

Y mires dónde mires, todo son arrozales






Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## suer

En esta época el color de los arrozales es de un verde precioso. Cogiendo cualquier a escala se observa los diversos ramales en los que se van dividiendo los dos canales principales.

Preciosas imágenes Sergi. Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Fotos en consonancia con la época y el autor: preciosas.

----------


## REEGE

Ahora veo tu gran reportaje... excelentes fotos!! Muchas gracias por darnos a conocer un poquito como funcionan los canales del delta del Ebro, tan importantes y necesarios para sus usuarios...
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gran reportaje Sergi, muchas gracias por mostrarnos los canales del Delta del Ebro.

En una maraña más o menos similar vivimos aquí. Una extensa red de acequias puebla toda la vega en la que vivimos, por lo que, vayas por donde vayas y mires por donde mires por aquí, siempre ves o alguno de los canales, o alguna de sus múltiples acequias.

Unas cuantas de mañanas, tardes, noches, sábados, domingos y festivos he hechado en la sala de control de uno de los canales, controlando en todo momento todas las impulsiones de agua, arrancando y parando bombas, subiendo y bajando compuertas, controlando escalas, etc...

Un día que no tenga nada que hacer, me daré una vuelta completa por los canales para traer un buen reportaje de ellos, que desde luego, tienen de sobra para llenar un buen hilo de imágenes  :Cool: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

